# Xactimate Market Pricing-Beware-Factual Info Included!!



## jscrib (Jun 7, 2012)

Help!!!

We do around 20 million a year as a general contracting firm in Texas and I am in charge of the re-roof/insurance claim division.

I am new to this site and have signed up for a few others as well. All in an effort to get some advice on xactimate/Insurer(aka rapist) pricing. 

***Issue at hand!**
We all know that Xm8 pricing is supposedly "median" market pricing. We are noticing a growing trend in improper/lack of pricing increases for hail damaged markets. We have retained the help of our lawyer (a former ins. adjuster of 10 yrs) and have followed all channels and ladders all the way to the top. All to no avail.

It is apparent that this is only going to get worse. We have gotten 3 increases so far this year and no noticeable change in any of the Xactware price lists. For any of the 6 markets we are working in currently!!!

Hence my controversial question-

"Can I easily (batch, percentage increase) update/create our own proprietary price list in Xm8 without having to modify each line item/component? More importantly, will we be able to get the estimates approved with our own realistic & true market pricing for materials and labor?" 

My worry is that they will automatically not approve the estimate as it is not a published Xm8 price list. This is a disturbing thought for many reasons.


----------



## jscrib (Jun 7, 2012)

*Xactimate Market Pricing-Beware-Factual Info Included!! #2*

Any of you reading/commenting on this thread with experience in this industry know 1 thing for sure!- Insurers get to make up their own pricing and "it is what it is", while we lowly, unworthy contractors cant even get the line items covered that we must do/install in order to provide a quality finished product, maintain manufacturer specs/warranties and not get flooded with repair work that would put us out of business if we stuck to or went by the scope of loss outlined in 99.9% of the estimates provided by adjusters/carriers(aka-rapists). 

I have already ruled out creating our own estimating method/software as this gets us no where quickly. We all know Xm8 is the standard.(for the vast majority anyway) 

Although the "unfair claim settlement practices act" clearly outlines that insurers cannot rule out certain types of estimating, pricing etc... I fear that they will immediately shut off communication and go the normal, illegal route of coercing insureds to get more estimates. Even though all of the claims we work have legal binding contracts! 

This is a monumental issue we all run into on every claim (99.9% at least!), in every market! It could mean the demise of many legitimate contractors down the road. If we cannot figure something out, at the very least, it means we (honest, fair and great contractors) may have to all find a new profession! I dont know about any of you who may be reading this but I really enjoy this business. Except for this 1 huge burden of dealing with "them" and "their" pricing and estimating practices that we all must bear!!! 

Does anyone have experience in using your own pricing/modified pricing in Xm8? Please let me know your experiences and solutions to this atrocity. I know that as honest professionals, if we pool our experiences, and work together on this much needed solution we can come up with an answer that will work! Whether by creating/modifying Xm8 price lists or some better option (I cannot come up with one!) there is a "Way". Because there is more than just a few dump trucks of "Will" regarding this abortion of the law and policy (contract) wording and promises!!

Any and all realistic opinions and experience will be greatly appreciated and I will make it a point to scratch the back/s of any one willing to tackle this #ITCH!!


----------



## nmarshall603 (Mar 25, 2012)

The insurance industry has all the lawyers and lobbyists so this will never change.. I would sell upgrades and ventilation to get additional money youre not going to get it without! 


http://restoration303.blogspot.com


----------

